# ZZ Top



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been listening to a fair bit of ZZ Top recently, I've had the Eliminator album on my ipod for ages, but only just started listening to them more.
Got to love Sharp dressed man.






They where on tour this year, shame I missed them.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Always admired their video's  Specially She's got legs 

Tony


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I saw them at MK BOWL in 1991 with Paul Rogers/Bryan Adams supporting. One of the best shows I,ve ever been to (although rumour has it they mimed to a live backing track) , very enternaining and funny as feck.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Saw Billy Gibbons at Goodwood Festival of Speed this year. One very talented guy with a passion for cars. Ultimate musician imo!


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Tush and Le grange absolute quality!!!!


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

ZZ Top recently bought some equipment from my company  awesome! Sharp dressed man is a classic.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Whenever i hear that song i just think of the mad drummer in the other thread , lol


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

got to love this video


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Absolutely great band Really love the way they play guitar:argie:

Here some of my favorites, after most popular like sharp dressed man...
- Concrete n steel
- Doubleback
- Planet of women
- Dipping low
- Sleeping bag

Had to add this one, such a great song too:





Did I praise them enough


----------

